# *Review Hp All in one 1410 Printer*



## Dark Star (Jan 16, 2007)

**Review Hp All in one 1410 Printer*​ **img468.imageshack.us/img468/6775/itportalpic44864tyv6.jpg​*Mulifunction devices *once again dominated thier own reltives i.e printer,scanner, copier etc. An *MFD* consist of all the devices mentioned above even some came with bundeled fax as well as with a phone. That's why they are used more than a *printer or a scanner* at offices and now even at homes. So lets come to the point I had recently purchased an all in one *MFD excluding fax*, and phone from one of the most prestigious and excellent printer manufacturer company present in India, yes it is *Hp[Hewlett Packard]* which has spread its vein nearly in almost all corners of the world.
I purchased this *MFD* cause some times I have to print my projects scan valuable documents and makes some photo copy of different files. So the printer is quite compact and sturdy built : comes with bundled software and cables and the amazing part is that it cost very less when compared to the performance. The printer has awesome prints and in less time we get spectacular results.
So here is the *Hp MFD 1410* preiview:--
*The printer:-*
As I already said many things abt the printer ya really this baby beats the pants of its nearest oponents i.e the other MFD's in its range. *Awarded the best MFD of the world, this pinter has some awesome features and print quality. *
*Ordering:--*
Ordering the printer was not so hectic as in my town it's still difficult to get computer parts. So this time I dont have to tear my hair cause I dont have patience regarding the odering of products. But this time I got the printer in 5 Hours after odering the dealer. Ahhh that too made me a bit impatience but I got the MFD.
*Specification:--*
The printer has huge list of specs lo lets take a look at different components of the printer :-
*Minimum System Requirements :--*

 Any Intel® Pentium® II, Celeron®, or compatible processor (Pentium III or higher recommended)
 128 MB RAM for 2000 and XP (256 MB or higher recommended for all operating systems)
 855 MB available hard disk space for software installation (1.1 GB required on Japanese language operating systems. Full installation installs the Hagaki software. Hagaki software available for Japanese language only.)
 Microsoft® Internet Explorer® 5.01 Service Pack 2 or higher.
*OS Suported:--*
The printer supports Microsoft® Windows® 98, 98 SE, Me, 2000 Professional Service Pack 3 or higher, XP, XP Media, or Tablet edition (does not support Windows 95, 3.1, NT® 4.0, DOS, 2003 Server, or 64-bit.) 
*:noway: And the most notable and disgraceful feature is the it supports MAC while it does not support Linux.*:stop: 
*Bundeled Accessories:--*

Windows CD
Macintosh CD
User Guide
Setup Guide
Print Cartridges
Power Card and Adapter
USB cable
Both the installation CD's consists Printer Software and also include some amazing software like Image Zone, Document Viewer, Soultion Center and so on....
*Connectivity :--*
As far as I know I think the printer can only be coneected to the Computer through USB 2.0 or 1.1 ports.
*Print Cartridges:--*
The Printer unfortunatly supports only 2 ink cartridges i.e *Black* and _Colour_ viz. *Red-Blue-Yellow.* Oh thats what I need as I am not a professional and I am happy with the Ink Quality.
*Performence :--*
As far as performence is concerned the printer rocks and even I could not beleive that it could print a photograph in as less than 12-13 ppm even at higher resolution. And it can print black pages in less than 6 secs.The printer supprots A4 size paper. _Maximum paper tray capacity is 100 pages._
*Physical Specifications:--*

* Height*: 16.97 cm
* Width* : 44 cm
*Depth* : 25.9 cm
*Weight *: 4.5 kg.
*Print Specifications:--*

 600 x 600 dpi black.
4800 x 1200 optimized dpi colour.
Method : Drop o demand thermal inkjet.
Language: LIDIL [ Lightweight imaging device interface language languag]
Duty cycle: 500 pages [Avg.] 5000 pages [max]
*Copy Specifications:--*

 Digtal image processing.
Up to 9 copies from original
Fit to page
18 copies pm black; 13 copies pm colour.
*Scan specifications:--*

 Image editor included.
Integrated OCR software automatically converts sacnned text to     editable text.
Twin complaint interface.
Resolution:- Up to 600 x 2400 dpi optical; 19200 dpi enhanced.
Price:-
The most crucial part so any guess this baby is available @ *4900 + VAT *[ Value Added Tax] max of 5200 is in budget so its a right choice.
*Conclusion:-*
This *MFD *is a best buy and I will recommend it as Hp has now changed the name but it hardly matter. Keeping in mind the price and performence I give the printer 5/5 marks.
So if u are going for *MFD *have a look at it or its relatives i.e other Hp series.
*img468.imageshack.us/img468/370/hppsc1410allinone6376619om2.gif  
*img468.imageshack.us/img468/6430/itportalpic44864nb7.jpg​*If u liked it then rep me 
Regards *


----------



## nishant_nms (Jan 16, 2007)

nice review


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 16, 2007)

nice review


----------



## Dark Star (Jan 17, 2007)

10 k people and 2 replies bad


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice review. 



			
				Shashwat Pant said:
			
		

> *Conclusion:-*
> This *MFD *is a best buy and I will recommend it as Hp has now changed the name but it hardly matter.



^^sorry but I didnt understand this part. 

& one more thing you can add in conclusion- this printer is backed by one of the Best Customer Care Service - HP Customer Care Centre.

I too own a HP Pavilion Desktop & HP 1402 All-in-One.

its been 15 months since i bought these two, & till now NO Problems Faced.


----------



## Dark Star (Jan 17, 2007)

Ohhh sorry for that I mean the printer name now the same printer comes with dif. name i.e F380


----------



## netarget (Jan 19, 2007)

Great review Sashwant buddy. Infact after reading it i just bought one and i dont have regrets. A good printer, and the cartridge costs are also low. And as for price i got it for 4400 including vat.

Thanks.

/Repped you/


----------



## Dark Star (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks its nice to lnow that my written review help sombody in buying things  U must have purchased the F380 .. Have a nice time with


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 29, 2007)

dunno about that, but its a *HP*, so the chances that it'll malfunction to that extent is *Very LESS*. even if it does, the Service Support is really Good, so you're 90% safe to buy it. 

the rest 9% depends on you, if you love experimenting with The Mechanism of Printer. (playing with Printer internals)

& another 1% depends on the piece you bought, if its damaged/defect during transport......


----------



## b_man (Feb 8, 2007)

how much will the original HP ink replacements cost?...also, i guess the copier will need a toner replacement after some usage, so what will that cost me?


----------

